
Interesti.ng. The first .ng domain name has been registered. - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2010/12/30/first-ng-domain-name-registered/
======
yuvadam
It's only a matter of time before the Nigerian authorities realize how much
money they can make from allowi.ng TLD registrations.

~~~
sjs
Wonder if they allow single-letter domain names. I'd love to get i.ng and just
go nuts with it. ti.ng would be pretty good too.

~~~
cosmicray
I wanted urm.om, but Oman didn't seem like the kind of place that go there.

~~~
timparker
omnomn.om would have been the one!

------
abjr
Looks like Dyn.com will be managing the .ng TLD. (old press release)

[http://dyn.com/open-dialogue/press-releases/nigeria-
chooses-...](http://dyn.com/open-dialogue/press-releases/nigeria-chooses-dyn)

------
robfitz
I call bi.ng. Nobody else take it, please.

The traditional high-value domains have been nouns, which sort of makes sense
because we used to have a 1:1 relationship between companies and their sites.
Now it's 1:* relationship, with individual sites for particular actions.
Opening up a TLD that fit well with those verbs would be very pleasant. Oo
mentioned some company-centric ones in the article (e.g. Googling) but I think
much stronger ones would be along the lines of shari.ng and golfi.ng.

~~~
borism
what is bi .ng? nigerian bisexuals association?

~~~
coderdude
I only accidentally upvoted you. Now everyone is going to think this is worth
upvoting since people already started to. I wish we could take our votes back.

~~~
borism
and now it seems it's yourself who's being "accidentally" upvoted...

anyway, do you have anything to say about the topic?

do you consider vandalizing local top-level domains with meaningless BS (that
local people might have used for something relevant to them) appropriate?

~~~
coderdude
I don't care if I get up voted or down voted for what I posted. I simply
didn't want your retarded comment getting a wave of up votes because I
accidentally help start the process. I would do the same to any useless
"funny" comment I saw on here.

~~~
borism
at least my "retarded comment" was on topic. usefulness depends on whether you
got the idea or not. but as you refuse to comment on topic, I assume you
haven't even read what we're talking about.

~~~
coderdude
The parent comment to your original comment was not the topic of the article,
so I'm not sure why you keep dragging that into the discussion. You commented
on his comment and I commented on your comment. Your comment was useless to
the discussion. My comment was useless to the discussion as well as it was a
meta-comment about how I up voted you on accident. Now we're in a long chain
of meta-comments.

~~~
borism
I'm sorry, so far the only one who haven't written a single word about .ng or
ccTLDs in general in this topic is you. I have to end this "retarded" back-
and-forth.

------
locopati
What is the reliability of TLD registrations in other countries? While it
seems like a nice idea to have a clever name, have there been problems working
with foreign registrars?

~~~
natrius
Your domain name is subject to seizure no matter where you register it, and
that was proven to not be theoretical recently in the US.

------
tgandrews
I didn't see a date when this would become available for everyone.

I tried registering an Estonian domain once (.ee TLD), but require the
business to be registered there. Don't countries realises domain names are
just that, names. The ending really means very little to people. Who thinks
all .tv domains are companies from Tuvalu?

~~~
endtime
Well, Tuvalu sold their TLD to a private business...kind of a different
situation.

------
timparker
poopi.ng

------
borism
yay! let the DNS system abusi.ng begin!

